# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Приложение для smart tv, safe home.

## vovchik8825

Подскажите. У меня телевизор samsung UE46F7000AT. Пробовал пользоваться приложением safe home. Приложение вродебы работает, но фотки не приходят ни на фейсбук ни на маил. Может версия телека старая, хотя он 2013 года декабрь. А может штатная камера не подходит по разрешению.? Эту проблему можно как-то решить?

----------

